# Gender guesses?



## VieraSky

Let me know your guesses! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







LUTZKAYLAM20171026163959625.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## WackyMumof2

I think girl. :)


----------



## Talia12

A girl or I'll eat my own foot


----------



## 6lilpigs

Girl guess from me too:)


----------



## Take2

Girl!!


----------



## LoraLoo

A very clear girl nub!


----------



## VieraSky

I thought so too, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't seeing things! We have two boys, so it would be lovely to have a little girl &#9829;


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## CB33

I think girl x


----------



## Bonnie11

Girl!


----------



## HappiestMom

Girl!


----------



## veganmum2be

That's a girl! Congrats!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:pink:


----------



## Unexpected212

I'd bet ten pounds on it being a girl XD


----------



## VieraSky

I hope you ladies are right! I have the gender scan booked for December 18th. Bit of a wait, but fingers crossed till then!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

VieraSky said:


> I hope you ladies are right! I have the gender scan booked for December 18th. Bit of a wait, but fingers crossed till then!

Fingers crossed for you! The nub looks exactly like my daughters did &#128522;


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink: Congrats!!!


----------



## VieraSky

You ladies were right! It's a girl!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Talia12

Yay! &#127872;


----------



## BP5

Girl! How did you upload a pic? Everything I try it says file too large :-(


----------



## BP5

Can anyone guess? Not sure why they are upside down???
 



Attached Files:







20171220_142706.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2









20171220_142710.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Talia12

BP5 said:


> Can anyone guess? Not sure why they are upside down???

I'd say :blue:


----------



## VieraSky

BP5 said:


> Girl! How did you upload a pic? Everything I try it says file too large :-(

Looks like you got it figured out :thumbup:

I also would say that looks like a boy


----------

